# 17g Breeder Eclipse!! YAY



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

Well my brother got a FW tank and gave up on it so im basically starting to take it over!
Well here we go, its a 17g Eclipse, with a bio-wheel filter
The substrate is cheezy red and green rocks with a fake plant and piece of driftwood, soon i hope to get some live plants of some sort. 

Livestock: 1 Neon Tetra (getting another one tomorrow), and 1 HUGE yellow snail
Future Livestock: 4 Mollys maybe a Dalmation Molly, or some orange and black ones.. going to choose them tomorrow and then a suckerfish 

Any suggestions? I want Livebearers!!!!!


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

maybe you can try to selectively breed mosquitofish for the mottled color... i've always liked swordtails and platies too.


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

okay.. ill look into it


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

Swordtails are definately my favorite, but I believe that without expert care, they are difficult to keep. It's takenme almost a year to set up my tank to accommodate healthy swordtails. Before then I couldn't keep one longer than a month.
Mollies are your best bet. I know people will hate me for saying this and I hate saying it myself, but for unique mollies go to...Walmart. They have mixed so much that you can get some really neat colors. Just advise yourself to what other fish are in there just to make sure there aren't any spreadable diseases. My personal favorites are balloon mollies which are a little more difficult to breed and sailfin mollies. I hate getting male mollies that I know what contract a sailfin. Without a sail they almost look as though they are missing something. 
If you do get mollies, get 1 male to every 2-3 females if you want a lot of fry. if you want some fry, I work well with a 1-1or2 ratio.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

be careful with lyretail mollies though. some have extended gonopodiums that will not allow them to breed. in my opinion, the breedable lyretails are usually prettier.....


----------

